# Mitt Romney has a Q7



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://www.tmz.com/2012/12/04/mitt-romney-shopping-costco-photos-maisto-china/


----------



## MotoLegends (Jan 3, 2013)

So does Clint Eastwood. White TDI. Not sure model year. Looks to be a 2012. Have seen him pile out of the rig in Carmel By The Sea, CA several times. Unfortunately no pics.


----------

